# What does it feel like once test has kicked in???



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I mean mentally and not just physical ?


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

very person specific. for me mentally it makes me more confident, outgoing and assertive. it can turn people into knobs though! as can any gear.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

plox said:


> very person specific. for me mentally it makes me more confident, outgoing and assertive. it can turn people into knobs though! as can any gear.


Can you def tell when its kicked in ? Do you wake up one morning feeling good for example ?


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

Kennyken:2803560 said:


> Can you def tell when its kicked in ? Do you wake up one morning feeling good for example ?


Your gona turn into one horny ****. Might give you some more agression too at times


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

yeah the horn, extra steam in the gym and when people are ****s, more drive, bigger appetite :bounce:


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

7th injection of test tomorrow, havnt really felt much as of yet


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

Mentally it makes me feel like:

1. Confident (very)

2. A stud

3. How superman would feel

Lol once test kicks in, u dnt ask for something, u take it.. wheter thats a girl at a bar or beating ur lifts at the gym. Cant go wrong


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mu confidence goes up & i feel really good about my self i won`t lie , yesterday i woke up and the sun was shining i felt really really good even though i think i slept about 5 hours or so.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

WallsOfJericho said:


> 7th injection of test tomorrow, havnt really felt much as of yet


are you jabbing once a week if so you should of seen some changes by now if not bunk gear mate and if twice a week should be just kicking in now


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

1010AD said:


> are you jabbing once a week if so you should of seen some changes by now if not bunk gear mate and if twice a week should be just kicking in now


Lol either way it's not good then!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> Can you def tell when its kicked in ? Do you wake up one morning feeling good for example ?


yeah cause u cant find ur bollox for love nor money


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

After first week i feel like a near rapist and a bit more 'on it' in general. Once its fully in its that superman feeling, usually week 4 onwards. You just want to destroy weights in the gym and you feel more confident, nothing can get in your way. Oh and I suffer fools even less than normal. Nearly assaulted a guy the other week for serving someone in front of me at the supermarket...........felt like a right pr**k after and appologised!

And like usernameneeded says - bollox go bye bye!


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Mu confidence goes up & i feel really good about my self i won`t lie , yesterday i woke up and the sun was shining i felt really really good even though i think i slept about 5 hours or so.


Also agree with Infernal - I sleep like 5 hours a night as well. Some reason it really breaks up my sleeping pattern!


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

1010AD said:


> are you jabbing once a week if so you should of seen some changes by now if not bunk gear mate and if twice a week should be just kicking in now


twice a week, mon/thurs


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

WallsOfJericho said:


> 7th injection of test tomorrow, havnt really felt much as of yet


What lab is it mate?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

WallsOfJericho said:


> twice a week, mon/thurs


then it should be starting to just kick now or some time it may take up to 5 weeks like it did with me


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

1010AD said:


> then it should be starting to just kick now or some time it may take up to 5 weeks like it did with me


today is start of 4th week, so il give it 2 more weeks and see whats goin down.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Quick question if sum1 can answer it. Dbol is a direct direvative of testosterone so how many mg of dbol would u need to get the same feeling/effect from say 500mg test e a week?

Is it in proportion as in 500mg/7 day a week = 71.4 mg of dbol ed which = 500mg test (e) a week?

Or can this not be subjectivly measured like this? I'm also guessing 70mg of dbol ed would give alot more waterbloat than 500mg even if diet was the same on both.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

I'm also guessing methylastion of dbol makes it stronger mg for mg to survive in the body, although injectable test bypasses first levelmetabolism, so I'm guessing perhaps there isn't a formula to comapre these both mg for mg due to the variations in structure??


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Better than any drug more confidence constant hardons and looking good


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Your blue tights and red cape will feel a little tighter.


----------



## Inderaj Singh (Jan 21, 2012)

chilisi said:


> You feel like this...


that and this


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I've been on prop 150mg EoD for 11 shots now, so 3 weeks, and my balls are shrinking, I'm getting good aggression in the gym, I'm getting bigger and seemingly more defined, and things **** me off more easily but that doesn't mean I'm acting on them in any different way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow if it takes u guys weeks to feel it I can only imagine UGL gear is underdosed.

I've brewed everything inc my first cycle and I can tell even on long esters within a few days.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well tomorow will mark the start of week 2 for me lol & and im already feeling like a goddamn hero!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Well tomorow will mark the start of week 2 for me lol & and im already feeling like a goddamn hero!


That's more like it.

I've heard people sayin test doesn't kick in for 6 weeks etc, madness. As soon as you inject test small amounts are gonna be getting into your blood stream, within days most of an injection even of a long ester has been cleaved from its ester and is in your blood stream, if people aren't trying to hump everything short of their couch within a few days their test is bunk


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Test hits your blood stream within a few hours does it not? The full effect takes some longer but its on your bloodstream after a couple of hours iv read. I might be wrong here but yeah.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i cant say as i feel over sexed, no more confident, or even a great sense of wellbieng to be fair...

i am stronger in the gym, and i feel like its leaning me out, but thats about it..

Not this awesome superman feling that i have heard of !!!

not even on 1.7 gram per week


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

To me;

I go to the gym as normal and try to lift more than I did the week before, Then i end up beating my PB by like 20-30kg 

I then go home and absolutely smash the missus's back doors in, wait about 10 mins then do the same again 

Then i walk out of the bedroom and ramsack the house for food 

I then realise ooohhh this must be the test kicking in...... :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i feel test (good test) within a few days , pharma especially pharma sust i feel in around 24 hours its like a feeling of contentment like you feel off dbol .


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> I mean mentally and not just physical ?


like you are a human viagra


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

im on legit Pharma testoviron for my first cycle and honestly i only feel maybe a raise in libido from day 4 until now, nothing else.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stathis said:


> im on legit Pharma testoviron for my first cycle and honestly i only feel maybe a raise in libido from day 4 until now, nothing else.


when your in low androgen states for a few times you learn what it feels like to have a pick me up of androgens .

its like take ecstasy the more you do it the more you can feel its effect working as you know what your looking for .


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

ewen said:


> its like take ecstasy the more you do it the more you can feel its effect working as you know what your looking for .


COLORS..........LIGHTS........MMMMMM.........I LOVE YOU


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Libido for me, don't notice much else that is often mentioned on forums.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

will-uk said:


> COLORS..........LIGHTS........MMMMMM.........I LOVE YOU


 :lol: youve taken to many you cnut


----------

